
The Part Where I Hack My GitHub Graph - cristoperb
http://www.skeptech.org/blog/2014/02/11/the-part-where-I-hack-my-github-graph/
======
Impl0x
The paragraph where the author describes losing interest after the
"interesting part" describes how most of my free time projects go to the
letter. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has that problem.

